
Ask HN: My new manager has no IT/SWE experience – how to help her help us - MandieD
My new manager has a solid business analysis background and managed a large call center team before being assigned as manager for me and a few other internal IT consultants, but she has no IT or software engineering experience. Leave aside how this situation came to be; it is what it is.<p>What can she read to better understand what we do and what we need from a manager? I&#x27;ve already ordered &quot;The Mythical Man-Month&quot; for her. I have high hopes for her - she now understands and accepts that having me bring a team member with little scripting experience into my automation tasks now will be a short-term burden rather than a help, and is more of a long-term investment in the team.
======
sjs382
Just remember, in every sport, at it's highest level, there are some _great_
coaches that never played the game at that high level (or at all).

------
nrjdhsbsid
God help you poor soul

